# Stromverbrauch der Teichpumpe



## KONTRAINDI (11. Sep. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe an meinem Teich eine BERLIN Bachlaufpumpe BFBP 115. Die Pumpe hat eine Fördermenge von 7.500 l/h. Laut Beschreibung hat sie eine Nennleistung von 115 Watt. Wenn ich mir aber den Stromverbrauch über ein Messgerät ansehen, so verbraucht die Pumpe stolze 330 Watt. Die Pumpe muss bis zum Filter, ab Wasseroberfläche, ca. 50 cm Höhe überwinden. Der Schlauch bis dahin ist ca. 4 Meter. 
Hat einer von Euch eine Idee, was den enormen Stromverbrauch verursachen könnte. Ich stehe vor einem Rätsel. Vielen Dank für die Hilfestellungen Unterstützung.


----------



## teichinteressent (11. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,
mach mal den Schlauch ab und laß ins Wasser pumpen. Wie hoch ist der Stromverbrauch?

Warum kaufst du eine Pumpe mit 115 Watt?
8000 Liter mit 70 Watt: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Teichpumpe-A...ich-Skimmer-Pumpe-Bachlaufpumpe-/361262170197


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,

was für einen Durchmesser hat den der Schlauch?


----------



## KONTRAINDI (12. Sep. 2016)

Servus,
der Schlauch hat einen Durchmesser von 25 mm. Die Idee mit mit dem Vergleich, wenn die Pumpe nicht in den Filter sondern in den Teich pumpt, klingt gut. Werde ich heute Abend einmal ausprobieren. Frage mich halt, wie si ein krasser Unterscheid von 115Watt Nennleistung und 330Watt Betriebsverbrauch zustande kommt.

Danke für die Antworten !!!


----------



## groecamp (12. Sep. 2016)

Vielleicht ist sie kaputt.... ich habe eine Pumpe die sollte 35Watt verbrauchen.... verbraucht aber 120Watt und nach 5min bleibt sie stehen, weil sie heißläuft....


----------



## Nori (12. Sep. 2016)

Hast schon mal geschaut, ob der Impeller irgendwie blockiert ist? - ruhig mal auseinanderschrauben.
Durch zu kleinen Schlauchdurchmesser geht der Verbrauch auch hoch - eine Verdreifachung der Leistungsaufnahme macht das aber nicht aus ....


----------



## KONTRAINDI (12. Sep. 2016)

Ichhabe die Pumpe gerade vom Hersteller ersetzt bekommen, weil der Motor defekt war. Ichhabe sie also gerade erst neu eingesetzt. Der Durchmesser des Schlauches ist genau auf die Größe des Anschlussstückes ausgerichtet. Ich verkleinere also noicht den Durchmesser, der aus der Pumpe raus kommt. Vielleicht rufe ich auch mal beiM Hersteller an.


----------



## Nori (12. Sep. 2016)

Kauf dir ne andere Pumpe und behalt den "Stromfresser" als Ersatz wenn die normale Pumpe mal ausfallen sollte oder besser noch reklamier das Teil - verlang dein Geld zurück - die Pumpe verbraucht fast 3 mal soviel wie angegeben!

Generell immer die Tülle entsprechend dem Schlauch absägen (gab schon Leute die steckten einen 1,5" Schlauch auf die Tülle ohne diese abzusägen - also waren dann nur 0,75" oder 1" durchgängig.
Ferner solltest du immer den größten Querschnitt verwenden, den die Tülle zulässt - bei 4 m Leitung sehe ich 1" schon kritisch.

Gruß Nori


----------



## JuleF. (13. Sep. 2016)

Klingt ja sehr nach stark verdreckten/verkalkten impeller.
Hab auf youtube mal ein video gesehen das genau deine probleme beschreibt.
Mal auseinanderbauen und kontrollieren.
Mfg julian


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Sep. 2016)

JuleF. schrieb:


> Klingt ja sehr nach stark verdreckten/verkalkten impeller.
> Hab auf youtube mal ein video gesehen das genau deine probleme beschreibt.
> Mal auseinanderbauen und kontrollieren.
> Mfg julian


Er hat die Pumpe grade vom Hersteller....


----------



## Nori (13. Sep. 2016)

Ich denke das bezog sich genau wie auch mein erster Beitrag auf groecamp's Pumpe - der mit der neuen Pumpe ist KONTRAINDI.

Gruß Nori


----------



## KONTRAINDI (13. Sep. 2016)

Der Tipp von "teichinteressent" war genial. Habe den Schlauch zum Filter an der Pumpe ab gemacht und die Pumpe in den Teich pumpen lassen. Der Stromverbrauch sank von 330 Watt auf 160 Watt. Also sollte JEDER darauf achten, dass der Zulauf zum Filter nicht länger ist als nötig. Ich werde meinen Teich und die Position von Filter und Pumpe nun verändern um den Stromverbrauch zu HALBIEREN !!!!!


----------



## Nori (13. Sep. 2016)

Wenn der Weg lang ist muss der Schlauchquerschnitt größer werden - deshalb meine Kritik am 1" Schlauch.
Ich hab etwa 6-7m Schlauch verlegt - allerdings in 2" und auch noch glattwandig - da sind kaum Verluste vorhanden.
Übrigens: 160 W sind für ne 7500-er immer noch viel zu viel!

Gruß Nori


----------



## JuleF. (13. Sep. 2016)

Das hab ich mal gekonnt überlesen.


----------



## koiteich1 (13. Sep. 2016)

Nori schrieb:


> Übrigens: 160 W sind für ne 7500-er immer noch viel zu viel!



Da muss ich Nori recht geben die dürfte normal nicht mehr wie 80 Watt haben.


----------



## KONTRAINDI (13. Sep. 2016)

Die Ernüchterung folge auf dem Fusse..... Nun habe ich die Distanz zwischen Pumpe und Filter reduziert und auch noch den Durchmesser auf 1´´5 vergrößert....... mit dem Erolg, dass sich NICHTS verändert hat. Und nun ?? RATLOSIGKEIT und Frust !!!
Die 160 Watt waren inklusive UV Lampe mit einer 18 Watt UV Lampe.


----------



## koiteich1 (13. Sep. 2016)

Schick das Teil zurück und hol dir eine sparsamere Pumpe


----------



## Nori (13. Sep. 2016)

Es hat sich nichts geändert gegenüber "ohne Schlauch"?? - das wäre ja ein totaler Erfolg - du musst die Sache ja gegenüber deinen 330 W mit dem 1" Schlauch betrachten.

Ansonsten: Wie schon gesagt wurde reklamier das Teil wegen des Stromverbrauchs - wäre vielleicht auch sinnvoll die UVC mal auszustecken und nochmal zu messen. Dann kannst du dem Verkäufer die richtigen Daten präsentieren ...

Gruß Nori


----------



## troll20 (13. Sep. 2016)

Eine 18 Watt UVC hängt da mit zwischen?
Das sind doch meist so mini- Teile. Das würde den größten Gegendruck erzeugen. Was aber weiterhin nicht diesen extremen Stromverbrauch erklärt.


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Sep. 2016)

Könnte es vielleicht sein das du eine größere Luftblase im Schlauch hast? Das wäre der Fall wenn du irgendwo im Schlauch einen Bogen nach oben und wieder runter hast.


----------



## koidst49 (13. Sep. 2016)

Nach langen Jahren schreibe ich hier wieder einen Beitrag. Bei der Angabe 115 W und 330 W gemessen, sollte man sich klar sein, die Pumpenhersteller geben öfters unterschiedliche Leistungen an, einmal Leistungsdaten des Motors und ca.Verbrauchsdaten. Macht euch mal darüber Gedanken.


----------



## teichinteressent (13. Sep. 2016)

Was willst du uns damit sagen? :grübel

Wenn die Nennleistung mit 115 Watt angegeben ist, darf sie diese im Dauerbetrieb nicht um das 2,86fache überschreiten.
Also Pumpe zurück! Sie besitzt eine nicht zugesicherte Eigenschaft.


----------



## koidst49 (13. Sep. 2016)

Du hast es nicht verstanden, ein Hersteller gibt entwedern die Motorleistung oder die Verbrauchsleitung an. Lass es dir mal von einem Elktriker erklären.


----------



## teichinteressent (13. Sep. 2016)

Der Händler gibt die Nennleistung an (Beispiel): https://www.amazon.de/Berlan-Filter-Bachlaufpumpe-BFBP115/dp/B002HY1V9Q
Wie soll ich als Otto-Nomalverbraucher damit umgehen?

Wenn du es weißt, erklär es uns Nichtwissenden! Ich doch der kürzeste Weg.


----------



## koidst49 (13. Sep. 2016)

Auf der Bezeichnung steht heute auch input oder outpt , früher wurde sowas auch als p1 oder p2 bezeichnet


----------



## teichinteressent (13. Sep. 2016)

Laß mich raten, du möchtest nicht? 
Auf welcher Pumpe finde ich 'input oder output'?

Du redest von Bohrmaschinen!
Da steht bei besseren Geräten drauf Nennaufnahmeleistung und Motorleistung/abgegebene Leistung. Die Zweitere ist aber immer kleiner!

So, und jetzt zurück zum Teichbauer mit seinen Pumpen.


----------



## koidst49 (13. Sep. 2016)

Hallo teichinteressent, benutze einach mal Google, da kannst du viel nachlesen. Ich habe keine Lust mit meinen 66 Jahren dir etwas über die Beschriftung von Pumpen zuerklären. Übrigens, ich bin kein Teichbauer und schreibe auch nicht über Bohrmaschinen


----------



## teichinteressent (13. Sep. 2016)

Hallo, schon 4 Beiträge und keine neuen Informationen.
Du solltest es nicht für mich schreiben, sondern für alle Teichianer.

Na gut, wenn du nicht möchtest, dann nicht. Ich wünsche eine Gute Nacht.


----------



## Nori (13. Sep. 2016)

Ist doch uninteressant was da angegeben wird - für den Verbraucher ist wichtig was er messen kann - mit einem ganz normalen Gerät was er zwischen der Steckdose und dem Verbraucher einschleift.
Wenn sich eine Firma hinter irgendwelchen anderen Daten verstecken muss, dann ist es mit dieser nicht recht weit her - wenn ich bei meiner 7500-er Laguna (ist noch das alte Modell ohne die Stromsparelektronik) die mit 90 Watt angegeben ist (ist übrigens der gleiche Wert wie bei der 9000-er - die 7500-er geht auch absolut genial - denke fast die ist baugleich mit der 9000-er!) so messe ich gerade mal um die 80 Watt - zusammen mit meinem 55 Watt UVC komme ich auf 123 Watt.
Logisch sind da bestimmt einige Fehler durch das Meßgerät vorhanden, aber das ist was der Laie verwenden kann - soo verkehrt wird dieser Wert auch wieder nicht sein - jedenfalls bin ich mit meiner normalen10 Jahre alten Pumpe noch weit von dieser Stromfresserpumpe entfernt - egal ob nun "Motor-oder Verbrauchsleistung" angegeben ist.

Gruß Nori


----------

